
Yahoo Groups have been malfunctioning for days - AA6YQ
Messages submitted via email are not being posted.<p>Is this Yahoo&#x27;s way of announcing &quot;we&#x27;re done with Groups?&quot;
======
smittywerben
I try to avoid Yahoo when in 2017 they unplugged the Yahoo Finance API
overnight.

Millions of users have relied on Yahoo Finance for years, and it broke a lot
of projects, including mine. In my view, Yahoo alienated all of these users,
and I will not trust them again.

Bit of a melodramatic tangent on my part, but I wouldn't put it past them to
not put much (or any) thought into their older services.

------
mergy
I think It's probably Oath saying we're done with Yahoo.

Sad, but, yeah, anything Yahoo is toast.

------
SyneRyder
For how many days? I've seen emails come through from Yahoo Groups 4 days ago.

